# Covid vaccine whilst pregnant



## Cp123456cp (Mar 14, 2021)

Hello I wondered if any pregnant diabetics have had the covid vaccine please? I am t1 and have been offered it, I have discussed it with my consultant and I had decided to get it but my consultant had a preference of phizer if possible which now seems almost impossible to get hold of. Has anyone else had the vaccine? If so which one, I'm concerned of the high temp and blood sugar levels thay I hear are a more common side effect with Astrazeneca. Some centers are refusing to vaccinate me as I am pregnant. If anyone has any info or insight if they have had it or are also struggling it would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 14, 2021)

Can you contact your GP surgery and discuss with them? My impression is that anyone who isn’t in one of the general groups by age or named health condition will be invited for vaccination by their GP surgery anyway but they may not have you in their advanced groups. They will have more info on your health issues than a general vaccine site and will be able to discuss any concerns with you. Our surgery has had a mix of both vaccines but don’t know much ahead which they will get each week. If they know your consultant much prefers you to have the Pfizer one that can be noted by them. If they don’t get Pfizer in for the next few weeks you may decide you’d rather have AZ than none. Reactions to AZ seem to be 24-36 hours so even if you spike with a fever it should be manageable for that period of time. For comparison my husband had Pfizer 2 weeks ago and had 24 hours of fatigue after it. I had AZ this week and had headache, nausea and a bit of dizziness but no fever for 24 hours. (Both vaccines from the same GP surgery) 

Good luck. It’s worrying enough to be pregnant during covid without added stresses around the vaccine. I was pregnant in the winter of 2009 during bird flu so I understand a little.


----------



## Cp123456cp (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. My gp did call me for the vaccine about a month ago but they unfortunately haven't had any pfizer in since, only AZ. 

Yes a worrying time for pregnancy but am also thankful I'm at this end of it where at least a vaccine is an option I suppose!


----------

